#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Ασυμφωνία ορίων οικισμού και διανομής

## george66

Ας πάρω τα πράγματα από την αρχή για να μην μπερδευτούμε.

Στους οικισμούς κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων σε αρκετούς από αυτούς υπάρχει σχέδιο διανομής του οικισμού από το 1930 περίπου με οικοδομικά τετράγωνα, αριθμούς οικοπέδων και κτηματολογικό πίνακα. Την 10ετία του 1980 οι οικισμοί οριοθετήθηκαν, ώστε να είναι σαφές που σταματάει ο οικισμός για να ισχύει προφανώς το εντός σχεδίου οικισμού. 

Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής : Δεν θα έπρεπε αυτά τα όρια να ταυτίζονται μεταξύ τους? Δηλαδή παλιό σχέδιο οικισμού με την νέα οριοθέτηση του να είναι η ίδια γραμμή? 

Σήμερα σε πολλούς οικισμούς συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο, οικόπεδα αν και έχουν παραχωρητήριο εκ διανομής, να θεωρούνται εκτός σχεδίου επειδή βρίσκονται εκτός οριοθέτησης ή και το αντίστροφο σε συνδιασμό πλέον με τους αναδασμούς γης που έγιναν στο ενδιάμεσο και να κουμπώνουν στις διανομές των οικισμών (και λογικό είναι κατά την γνώμη μου, αφού γίνανε από την ίδια υπηρεσία).

Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ? και τι θα κάνατε? Δεν έχω σκάνερ για να σας το δείξω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε
τα σχέδιο διανομής  (οικοπεδικός κληρος-κλίμακα 1/1000) και το συνεκτικό τμήμα πρέπει να ταυτίζονται
όπου δεν ταυτίζονται υπερισχύει η διανομή (1/1000) αφού έχει ισχύ ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου
έχει σταλεί εγκύκλιος πριν χρόνια αν δεν υπάρξει παρέμβαση άλλου συναδέλφου θα ψάξω να την βρώ
όσο για διανομές κληροτεμαχίων η αναδασμών(1/5000) συχνά μπαίνουν εντός με οριοθετήσεις ιδαίτερα αν είναι κοντά σε οικισμούς

----------


## george66

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Θεοχάρη, μου'δωσες ένα δρόμο. Θα ψάξω και εγώ για την εγκύκλιο που αναφέρεις.

----------


## makap

Το θέμα των οικισμών αστικής διανομής του τ. Υπουργείου Γεωργίας είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο και είχαν εκδοθεί εγκύκλιοι με τις οποίες οριζόταν ότι οι διανομές αυτές είχαν τις ιδιότητες του εγκεκριμένου σχεδίου. 

Με το άρθρο 38 του ν. 1337/1983 θεσμοθετήθηκε το πλαίσιο έγκρισης των ρυμοτομικών σχεδίων των αγροτικών οικισμών που υπάγονται στις διατάξεις που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο.

Το θέμα που βάζεις, όμως, είναι σοβαρότερο γιατί αναφέρεις ότι τμήματα της διανομής ενός ή και περισσότερων δεν περιλήφθηκαν στο συνεκτικό τμήμα κατά την οριοθέτηση του οικισμού <2000. Γι' αυτό θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος για τη διαπίστωσή σου και στη συνέχεια να συζητήσεις το θέμα με την αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία.

----------


## george66

Σ' ευχαριστώ και σένα *makap,* και ναι νομίζω το θέμα είναι σοβαρό. Ανακαλύφτηκε τυχαία όταν σε σύστημα GIS περαστήκανε πάνω όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες για τις ανάγκες ενός ΓΠΣ για αναθεώρηση του λόγω Καποδίστρια 1. Υποθέτω, χωρίς να το παίζω ειδικός, ότι το λάθος έγινε κατά την οριοθέτηση σε μερικές κοινότητες, διότι απ'ότι κατάλαβα, έγινε σε 1/5000 της ΓΥΣ και τα όρια μπήκανε προφανώς εκεί που τελειώνανε τα οικόπεδα κάποιων, ή και στους τελαυταίους υφιστάμενους δρόμους του οικισμού χωρίς όμως να διασταυρώσουν τις άλλες πληροφορίες που λέμε, δηλαδή εάν υπάρχει διανομή του οικισμού και που τελειώνει τέλος πάντων, και επίσης που σταματάνε τα όρια του αναδασμού ή και της διανομής γαιών (αγρών).
Θα ψάξω για την εγκύκλιο που ανέφερε ο Θεοχάρης και επίσης κάτι έχω ακούσει ότι μπορεί να γίνει διόρθωση της οριοθέτησης (μέσω πολεοδομίας και έγκριση της από την Περιφέρεια). Εκεί έχω κατασταλάξει μέχρι στιγμής και με τη δική σας συνεισφορά.

----------

